# Which MBTI Type Do You Find Most Attractive On A Male?



## Varyafiriel

I prefer extroverted perceiving types. And maybe feeling over thinking. So I think either ENFP or ESFP. I might be attracted to introverted guys too, but I have the impression that many of them are porn addicts (Yes, I know, it‘s a prejudice 😂)


----------



## dulcinea

*1. What is your type?*
Not sure if I fit any type well. Last time I figured myself to be INFJ. It fits the least bad for any type.

*2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?*
I like a guy with whom I can have really good discussions. Someone with a generally positive, upbeat atitude, but isn't afraid to express himself when he disagrees.

*3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?*
Thinkers, absolutely!

*4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?*
INTP, basically all the NT's are attractive to me, but since I'm more drawn to introverted thinking 
Of course, I would not date based on type, because so many people are mistyped, and so many people don't necessarily follow the stereotypical type. 
I'm presenting my thoughts in a hypothetical situation in which all factors are equal and all individuals follow the traits of a particular type, closely, which I don't necessarily believe to often be the case in reality.


----------



## gildobey

1. What is your type?
ESTP
2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?
Strong willed but still listening to other people's opinion (open-minded)
3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?
Thinker, but I found myself comfortable with Feelers male in reality
4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?
Naturally drawn to more quiet and great listener like INFP, INFJ. 

Note: All my close friends are T cus they're match with my insensitive talks and jokes.


----------



## 558663

*1. What is your type?*
INTJ

*2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?*
Independent, has his own goals and is actually acting to achieve those goals, strong-willed, confident but still being kind and loyal

*3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?*
I think both can be attractive but in my experience, I've been attracted to thinkers.

*4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?*
In terms of type, I personally like ExTxs but I just like men who are confident and who are unafraid to act towards their goals.


----------



## Skord 76

Stevester said:


> Fact: ESTP males get ALL the girls. But they're also jerks


Not all ESTPs are jerks, mate.


----------



## blossomier

1. What is your type?
ENTJ.

2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?
Confident, ambitious, intelligent/smart, well-articulated, mature, outgoing, playful.

3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?
Thinkers. Definitely thinkers.

4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?
ENTJs and ENTPs. ESTPs are attractive but I get tired of them easily.


----------



## MisterYellowFace

4.5% 
Sad day.


----------



## Ewok City

Wylie said:


> 4.5%
> Sad day.


Don't worry man, most girls like ESTPs or the other typical "masculine" types, just during the initial stage. Until they've had enough of them..and then they'll learn to appreciate the level-headed guys who are more stable. 

From my experience, ISFP males, though not a type that someone would like at the first impression, but they're actually quite charming once someone gets to know them. 😉 

From my personal experiences, those who came off strong will end up being a disappointment, but those who doesn't catch your eye at the beginning are most often the ones who are really special. And when you fall for them, you fall hard. 

Also, the stats that you see here is just taking the sample space from an Internet community. I'm sure things work differently in real life. 

P.S: I'm posting this not just to specifically reply to you, but also in case some other people needs to see this!  Also, this post is not meant to be an attack against any groups.


----------



## aerstyu

*1. What is your type?*
ISTP

*2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?*
Just the usual traits that I find in people I like in general. Smart/cunning, funny/witty, not overly serious/rigid (can handle joking around), but know when to be serious. I like Ti-dom/aux's in particular.

*3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?*
Thinkers because I can relate to them more. I have pretty low Fe so I'd probably clash with Fe-dom/aux's (XXFJ's). Fi-dom/aux's (XXFP's) are sweet, but the unhealthy ones can make me really uncomfortable when they talk too much about their emotions. I'm not very good at empathy and am very awkward in situations that call for emotional support - I'm better at giving advice than consolation.

Thinkers are generally less sensitive too, and I like people who can take a good roast every once in a while. When I'm around feelers, I have to be more cautious with my word choice as to not hurt their feelings, as I'm prone to making sarcastic jokes that I don't even realize are insensitive until after I say them. I wouldn't want to hold back on my humor and jokes when it comes to relationships, it would make me feel trapped and like I'm not being myself.

*4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?*
Like I said in #2, I like Ti-dom/aux's.

I like XSTP's since they are more in the moment and more drawn to adventure like myself, so we could share a lot of cool experiences that appeal to our Se. Plus they share the Ti + Se combo with me so we could probably relate to each other pretty well.

Usually XNTP's are wittier and funnier (LOVE their sarcasm), and typically their conversations are more interesting. I do have pretty strong Ne too, and at times I tend to be a head-in-the-clouds person like intuitives.

I think I'm more attracted to XSTP because when it comes to romance I would rather find someone to share experiences with than to have interesting conversations with. I feel like I could have interesting conversations with anyone and that's more of an everyday thing, but sharing truly special experiences is something I'd like to do with someone very close to me.


----------



## nyx135

l


----------



## nyx135

1. What is your type?
INTP

2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?
Patient, intelligent, confident, open-minded, passionate, being emotional but in private mostly (however if a man is dominant with his emotions, its a NO NO NONO AHHHH),

3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?
I prefer Thinkers way more, throughout my life feelers have mostly misunderstood and some hurt me in return but then again half of my best friends are also feelers. Sometimes feelers make me view things in a way a thinker couldn't...
but I get along with Thinkers more, usually on a deep level and I can relate to them more. They understand my humor and logic more than feelers and usually push me to do things out of my comfort zone with logic...

4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?
ENTJ is the best imo, then ENxP


----------



## goodvibe

Interesting, but not really suprising. 

What we see from this poll is a clear preference for extraversion and thinking as attractive traits for males...also clear Se preference over Si (the function prob most correlated with attractivness) and only a slight preference for intuition with this poll. 😅


----------



## mia-me

Less emotional types since I can't handle the dramacoasters.


----------



## Electra

I really don't have a preference. Thats because two people of the same kind can be very different. Besides there is a high chance peoples type are incorrect. Also there can be several reasons that doesn't have to do with type that potentionally influence type score.


----------



## Rainbowrama

1. I am a female ENFP.

2. Kindness, intensity, intelligence, good sense of humor, goodness, loyalty, deep feelings, introversion and courage.

3. Feelers. Emotions are someone’s inner fire.

4. Most attractive type for me is INFP. They are my kryptonite since they can have all the traits I find attractive. 😍


----------



## impulsenine

Rainbowrama said:


> Emotions are someone’s inner fire.


I came here to agree with that.


----------



## Charus

This thread proves that Feeler men are just worthless, not a big surprise that women would thrist after the more confident ESTP or ENTJ men.


----------



## Internal

"... on a male"
The way this question is worded irks me. I'm tempted to say "an INFP text as necklace" or "an ESFP text as tattoo". But well. I'll play.

Idk what I am but Ne is way too chaotic for me and I wouldn't be able to keep up with Se, though it could get me out of my comfort zone and compensate for my introversion, so maybe. Ti/Fe isn't really my cup of tea, I'd rather go with Fi/Te, which leaves SeFi and TeNi. Out of those, I'd rather go with a SeFi, so ESFP it is. Maybe ISFP so the Se is tuned down, but it'd have to be a healthy Fi-dom.


----------



## OpenMinded89

1. What is your type?
ENFP

2. What kind of features do you think makes a male attractive (personality-wise)?
Warm, loving. Kind. Intelligent. Emotionally intelligent. Assertive. Sexy lol. Resourceful with a good sense of humour. Able to function as an adult. Loyal,
3. Do you think feelers or thinkers are more attractive males?
Could go either way. Depends on how emotionally intelligent and humble they are. 
4. What type do you find is the most attractive on a male?
ENFJ, ENTJ. I have mixed feelings about INTJs . They have to be mature.


----------



## Hexigoon

Charus said:


> This thread proves that Feeler men are just worthless, not a big surprise that women would thrist after the more confident ESTP or ENTJ men.


No, it really doesn't.... ESTP and ENTJ haven't even reached 20 votes yet. It's a bit of a hasty assumption to make, though I think you're just looking for anything that will confirm your pre-existing beliefs, where even a small poll like this will suffice as "proof" that Feeler men are worthless.


----------

